# How to Sound Like Deftones



## soundbase (Jul 12, 2021)

I have a new video up on how to recreate a Deftones-style guitar tone. I was going for the Around the Fur, White Pony, Self-Titled Deftones era. And I used STL Tones Amphub because it now has an emulation of the Marshall JMP-1 in there, which is the preamp that Steph used during this time. Check out the video and let me know how close I got with the tone.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 14, 2021)

PAINT THE STREETS IN WHITE!!!!

Hexagram is a really nice choice. I always liked riffing their more meatheaded stuff like My Own Summer when I was a kid but find these kinds of compositions much more interesting musically, especially the intro/clean(er) chord work. The note separation is really clear and highlights the chord choices well, and you nailed that perfectly. 

There's a lot of that kind of guitar work on the S/T, I feel like they really pushed that melodic direction layered with heavy guitars after WP and it became a really defining sound for me. Even though I wouldn't call S/T their best or even most influential album (looking at you WP), I feel they really encapsulated a sound that was both bleeding-edge original and perfectly befitting of the current musical zeitgeist - again. 

For me they never topped these albums, but they also don't need to. Their legacy is set in stone. Great video, thanks!


----------



## sevenfoxes (Jul 18, 2021)

My favorite deftones album is Around the Fur. I feel like that’s where we first heard what would become the “deftones sound” (even though they borrowed some stuff from HUM), and White Pony just embraced it even more.

Great video!


----------



## Amer Alameddine (Jul 18, 2021)

Those tones are really well-crafted, great job mate! I hope you do one for Diamond Eyes or Around the Fur as well. You've earned my sub!


----------



## Werecow (Jul 19, 2021)

sevenfoxes said:


> My favorite deftones album is Around the Fur. I feel like that’s where we first heard what would become the “deftones sound” (even though they borrowed some stuff from HUM), and White Pony just embraced it even more.
> 
> Great video!


Around The Fur is mine too, by miles. The songs are so much fun to play on guitar as well


----------

